# Chinese Bloody-Red and Blue eye Pigeon



## jessewu (Feb 17, 2009)

These are photos of the Chinese bloody-red and blue eye pigeons, have any one here ever saw a breed with iris on top of pupil like these?



















Jesse
http://wangandwu.com


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello Jesse Cant See the Photo's


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Can't see them either....


----------



## jessewu (Feb 17, 2009)

Here are the links to the photos:

http://hiphotos.baidu.com/33742717/pic/item/1c97634b4141003908f7efd2.jpg

http://hiphotos.baidu.com/33742717/pic/item/6c20267a4bdf3dee0bd187cc.jpg


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

still don't work.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

The links don't work either....


----------



## jessewu (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry, the site must have some kind of protection preventing from sharing of images. Since this site does not allow upload of images in post. Please try access this album:

http://hi.baidu.com/33742717/album/item/6c20267a4bdf3dee0bd187cc.html

look at the first 5 photos. I hope this works.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Neverseen anything like these before, can the birds see with eyes like these? Scarey


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Now that's some eyesign. I would like to see what the eyesign guys say about those.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

they sure do look alien oriented thats for sure


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Never seen anything like that before....where are our experts!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Jesse golden breeder in gfl's cataloge has blue that goes into the pupil. Check it out.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

ohiogsp said:


> Now that's some eyesign. I would like to see what the eyesign guys say about those.


I Highly doubt those birds are racers. Never seen anything like that!!!  Would love to send those to Jack Barkel and see what he thinks.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Would be funny wouldn't it? I think we would have to keep the pics of the pigeon from them.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Are you talking about this bird ? That's one heck of racing pigeon !


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Huh?*

Racing to where? The food hopper!

Ralph


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

The one to the left's not a race bird, it's a Chinese Nasal Tuft. However, the bloody red blue eye is an eye color that's found in various Chinese breeds, including one that in English we call "Bloody Red Blue Eye". That bird (the one to the right) IS a race bird - it's normally checked or bar, though I understand the checked aren't valued traditionally. The one to the right does look like the ones I saw pictures of from the San Franciso area were a small to medium sized bird, dirty blue with dark rump, and bloody red blue eyes as well as a medium beak. Nice looking birds, but I was never able to get any from the guy - he was like a fourth generation breeder of them and from what I gathered, he wasn't keen on letting any go to anyone.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Records.*

bluecheck,

It would be nice to see some performance records, they wouldn't need to be winning, just curious about how they do normally and are they affected by different lighting on different days. I could understand if a person had the only ones around how that person might be reluctant to let any go. The color is just outstancing! As far as the checked not being as highly valued, I wonder if it was for their eye color or performance?

Ralph


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Good question, and the answer is I don't know. All I really know about them is what Levi mentioned in his Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds. I had a friend who went to Beijing a few months ago and he was going to check around, but things got busy for him there (he's not a fancier) and I never got any information back. Does anyone on this forum read Chinese? Maybe we can check out that Forum where these pics were posted to get some further information.


----------

